# Using an Impact Wrench to Drill Holes with and Auger Bit



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

What do you guys think? Milwaukee makes an adapter to put on a cordless impact wrench that will accept an auger bit.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jordandunlop said:


> What do you guys think? Milwaukee makes an adapter to put on a cordless impact wrench that will accept an auger bit.


I use the spade bits that chuck up to my DeWalt.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> What do you guys think? Milwaukee makes an adapter to put on a cordless impact wrench that will accept an auger bit.


How much is that? I need one for my shop issued impact. It's about useless as it sits now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It defies the logic behind an auger bit. Auger bits are designed to feed themselves through, not bash their way through. If they designed an auger bit specifically for an impact driver I would be interested, though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

tetheredelec said:


> Impact guns are the future, they are so much better than normal drills.
> 
> 
> I know a guy in Nebraska who roughs whole houses with an M12 impact and a 3/4" Bosch DareDevil spade bit.


Tried it once. The Daredevil got stuck in the impact driver and was a b!tch to get out.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

An impact gun doesn't hammer like a hammer drill.
The impact is rotational.

Like if you had a wrench on a nut and used a hammer to loosen it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, you've got me convinced. no mas, no mas  .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am getting me one of those Milwaukee 7/16 impacts. I hear that they are the ****. More powerful than a hole hawg.


----------



## LouieCO (Jul 13, 2014)

better than using a 1 3/4 drill bit to drill through ten inches of concrete with a big ass hammer drill :no:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

When I've done it it seems it's slower. But the nice thing is as it ratchets there is no twist back to jam up your wrists.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a 1"auger bit stuck in about 8 PT 2x4s laminated together.
I rigged up an adapter and a socket and my 1/4" 18 volt Dewalt ran through the stack of wood and backed it out in just a few seconds.
I was quite impressed.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I am getting me one of those Milwaukee 7/16 impacts. I hear that they are the ****. More powerful than a hole hawg.


Nothing beats this killer machine...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Nothing beats this killer machine...


I prefer the old Black and Decker Timberwolf!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

jordandunlop said:


> What do you guys think? Milwaukee makes an adapter to put on a cordless impact wrench that will accept an auger bit.


What else you have on that work bench?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> If they designed an auger bit specifically for an impact driver I would be interested, though.


Used one of these to drill all the 1/2" bolt holes in a deck I built.
Powered by a 1/4" Hitachi 18V impact, worked great.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/drilling/48-13-0048


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Nom Deplume said:


> An impact gun doesn't hammer like a hammer drill.
> The impact is rotational.
> 
> Like if you had a wrench on a nut and used a hammer to loosen it.


... bits are still designed for rotation with pressure applied, not the impact type pressure, JMO


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

I use daredevil spade bits in my impact when I need to get into tight places. Works well as long as you are using a self feed bit and you are letting the wood chips clear out. A little slower and louder but definitely has it place. I would have no problem putting an auger on my impact if I had one that fit. 

Sent from my Nexus S using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Nothing beats this killer machine...


This does. Shame they discontinued it:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> This does. Shame they discontinued it:


YEAH, that figures:no:

I never tried one.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> This does. Shame they discontinued it:


 must be a rough neighborhood if you have to sleep with your tools.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is nothing new. Augurs in hydraulic impacts have been used in pole line work for a long time. Although now that you can get 300, 400, 500 foot pounds out of a cordless with good battery life its even better. No hoses or hpu.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

stars13bars2 said:


> must be a rough neighborhood if you have to sleep with your tools.


Random Google picture. :laughing:


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> This does. Shame they discontinued it: http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/IMG_0142_zpscmgusblz.jpg.html


That's what I have on my trucks. I was unaware they discontinued it.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

The last time I had this problem, I snapped a 7/ 8" daredevil spade bit into my M18 Fuel impact. Went through MDF, no problems, other than the awful dust that comes from boring through fiber board.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> It defies the logic behind an auger bit. Auger bits are designed to feed themselves through, not bash their way through. If they designed an auger bit specifically for an impact driver I would be interested, though.


Most auger bits have the notch for the Milwaukee 7/16 impact. I waiting for the next special to buy one though. 
Tradeworks forum had a really good thread on this. I probably can't link it though???


----------



## da6d (Jan 28, 2011)

Power companies used to use impact wrenches to drive auger bits in pole-line construction. For all I know, they still do.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What makes it better than the regular Hawg?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

They don't bind up and torque the drill


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

360max said:


> ... bits are still designed for rotation with pressure applied, not the impact type pressure, JMO


You are correct not all of them work really well on an impact. For example ideals auger bit which I love on a right angle drill is sub par on the impact due to the two smaller cutting edges. Lennox bits seem to work really well. I suspect that Irwin bits would work well too. I have my doubts that greenlee rebuidable bits would hold up to the torque. The impacts seem to trash hole saw arbors which is too bad since they do work well.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> They don't bind up and torque the drill


And, firing one up is a much easier way to clear the area than trying to break wind on command. Well, at least for some of us...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Grogan14 said:


> And, firing one up is a much easier way to clear the area than trying to break wind on command. Well, at least for some of us...


Lol, very true. Need to use muffs with that thing


----------



## kleidealee (Oct 26, 2014)

Seems to me whichever you have on hand is best...:001_huh:


----------

